# Sunday's Show and Tell...2/12/17..Happy Valentines folks



## jd56 (Feb 12, 2017)

Finally a chance to remind my girl that I do love her more than my bikes, but once Tuesday passes (Valentines Day), I'll probably will be back lying about that huge box hidden in the back of the house. 
...just kidding...I don't lie...[emoji15] 

Let's see what relics you have found from the past week. 
Whether it be bike related or not. 
Please include pictures as we do love pictures!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Got this one from a fellow CABE member-Thanks Zack. Mid 20s Columbia Motobike. Originally thought about turning it into an Indian but the bike is nearly complete to include the aluminum pedals so its in an OA bath right now to see if I can save the original maroon and blue finish. Even has the down tube decal as well as frame decals on it. V/r Shawn


----------



## bikeyard (Feb 12, 2017)

Got this this week, and a mens Peerless


----------



## Fat Willy (Feb 12, 2017)

Going to pick this up today.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rustystone2112 (Feb 12, 2017)

I had a good week, first another 1939 working Plasti-lite, a very nice aluminum Delta battery tube and  circa 1932 Delta Sportster bike lantern from cabe member Flat Tire, thank you Don, also a Delta   Silver Knight the even harder one to find without the wing on top


----------



## John G04 (Feb 12, 2017)

Got this 1964 schwinn typhoon off craigslist and its in pretty decent condition.Found a blue 1977 schwinn varsity in the trash and made a bike badge case out of an old wheel.


----------



## Euphman06 (Feb 12, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> Got this 1964 schwinn typhoon off craigslist and its in pretty decent condition.Found a blue 1977 schwinn varsity in the trash and made a bike badge case out of an old wheel.View attachment 421623 View attachment 421625 View attachment 421627 View attachment 421622





Cool idea with the bike wheel! Nice grab on that typhoon, I was thinking about it when I saw it, but didn't feel like making the car ride, lol.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 12, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> Got this 1964 schwinn typhoon off craigslist and its in pretty decent condition.Found a blue 1977 schwinn varsity in the trash and made a bike badge case out of an old wheel.View attachment 421623 View attachment 421625 View attachment 421627 View attachment 421622



I like the case idea,very cool


----------



## Greg M (Feb 12, 2017)

A bit of bling for the wife




A 1/16 pint flask for me (quarter for size reference)




And a set of no6 Thermos flasks with leather case, just because.


----------



## stoney (Feb 12, 2017)

I love this Thread. Members find such cool items, not related to bicycles. You also get to see some items you may have never seen before.


----------



## jacob9795 (Feb 12, 2017)

I bought my 1938 Autocycle in Chico CA awhile back. I'm gathering parts right now for a full restoration. I was cleaning up the handlebars and when I removed one of my grips I found this old receipt dated 9/20/43 inside. The receipt is made out to "Gilfred Dunwoody". Kingsized HD found his headstone; he was buried in Chico CA. 
-Jake


----------



## Dave K (Feb 12, 2017)

jacob9795 said:


> I bought my 1938 Autocycle in Chico CA awhile back. I'm gathering parts right now for a full restoration. I was cleaning up the handlebars and when I removed one of my grips I found this old receipt dated 9/20/43 inside. The receipt is made out to "Gilfred Dunwoody". Kingsized HD found his headstone; he was buried in Chico CA.
> -Jake




Amazing!!!!   Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 12, 2017)

Lots of nice bikes and stuff this week! Found this rare Schwinn Welterweight (rebadged as a Racer) online. Sold in 1953-54 only, this frame is stamped 6/52.


----------



## Blackout (Feb 12, 2017)

Old cast iron saw pat. date of July 1912 on it. and cool old vacuum


----------



## mike j (Feb 12, 2017)

Ordered four cow bells (in the right center of photo) yesterday, from this local craftsman. Picked them up this morning at his shop. He talked me into five & my friend Peter bought the sixth, what a salesman. He showed us around his shop. He was welding up some window grates and making a violin, from scratch. Very talented guy. Now I have to figure out how to mount them on bicycles.


----------



## nycet3 (Feb 12, 2017)

Always looking for interesting tools.
This week's finds:





Repaired Eldi cone pliers. These speak of a time when people planned on owning stuff for a long time.



Very cool Eveready wrench. Think it may be an oil advertising wrench from Canadian Everyready Oil Co.




Vacuum Grip #512 battery terminal puller pliers. 

 



Big cargo/meat hook



Four Eldi pieces



Great shop made tool. Seems like it would be used to leverage bent dropouts.


----------



## morton (Feb 12, 2017)

Best reuse idea I've seen in quite a while.......nice work


----------



## saladshooter (Feb 12, 2017)

Well I finally found the chrome Shelby guard I've been searching for, in the perfect patina I might add. I haven't found a Travelog speedo yet but I did find a killer SPEED CHIEF AC speedometer instead. What kid doesn't love airplanes and race cars?!


----------



## keith kodish (Feb 12, 2017)

some of this week's dreck.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2017)

I picked up this Rollfast tank to replace my repainted tank on my original paint Sam-Sco but ended up seeing a original paint Rollfast on last weeks "Show and Tell" that was missing only the tank and light and had to pick it up.   Thanks guys!


----------



## robertc (Feb 12, 2017)

Went to a living estate auction sale yesterday. Picked up a 20's Columbia ladies bike (missing a front wheel) for a tough expense of $27. Three sprockets, a persons siren and a modern bike rack for $6.00 more. $33 whole dollars. Wife got a working Poke brand "Victrola style" phonograph for $17. Big spenders yesterday. So love a deal.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2017)

robertc said:


> Went to a living estate auction sale yesterday. Picked up a 20's Columbia ladies bike (missing a front wheel) for a tough expense of $27. Three sprockets, a persons siren and a modern bike rack for $6.00 more. $33 whole dollars. Wife got a working Poke brand "Victrola style" phonograph for $17. Big spenders yesterday. So love a deal.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk



pics??


----------



## robertc (Feb 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> pics??



Just updated.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2017)

robertc said:


> Just updated.
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk



Nice score! Love those early ladies Columbias


----------



## None (Feb 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice score! Love those early ladies Columbias



@fordmike65 where's your find, dude? You got the best one!


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2017)

Desireé said:


> @fordmike65 where's your find, dude? You got the best one!



Not home yet. Don't wanna pull a "Hammond"


----------



## None (Feb 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Not home yet. Don't wanna pull a "Hammond"




HAHAHAHAHAHA!!! Yeah, don't do it. Lol!


----------



## XBPete (Feb 12, 2017)

Big find for the week was this old piece of junk


----------



## petritl (Feb 12, 2017)

I traveled back to IL this last week which put me in contact with my favorite picker friends and family.

Late 70s Moto Guzzi 1000 automatic..... I was purchased to repower a 1973 Guzzi Eldorado that failed an engine over 10 years ago.

Pyle Champion Steam locomotive headlight

Joliet, IL Motorcycle tax plate

Vintage battery charger

Bench grinder that will be converted in a polisher for those little chrome and aluminum bicycle bits.

I received the Lygie frame back from my friend who did some painting on it





View attachment 421884


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 12, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> pics??



Geeeez Mike, slow your roll brother.


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 12, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Geeeez Mike, slow your roll brother.



Relax G-Money


----------



## tanksalot (Feb 13, 2017)

bikeyard said:


> Got this this week, and a mens Peerless
> 
> View attachment 421551



Nice bike but I think thats a Elgin ?


----------



## Tim the Skid (Feb 13, 2017)

I've been looking for one of these cabinets for a long time. Found this one at an auto swap meet this weekend.


----------



## Springer Tom (Feb 13, 2017)

Spent more for this than I did on the bike.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 13, 2017)

They weren't on the cheap within minutes of an estate sale opening, but I couldn't walk away from these 1930's Seven Dwarfs about 6-7 inches high of poured latex...not an easy find all together and made by Sieberling (and I have a tricycle made by them as well).
At the flea market I score this solid silver plate/trophy circa 1935 from the Women's Western Golf Association's Open Tournament...which is not just a tournament, but THE tournament that the LPGA recognizes as the only "Major" before they formed.
Not sure if it is a winners or placement piece, perhaps a souvenier, but regardless I collect sporting goods and trophies, so it's a great addition to my other collection.
I bought it for $5 and when I asked the seller about it, he responded he "hadn't really looked at it and that another guy almost bought it, but his wife pulled him away."
Fortunately for me, I was flying solo and happened to pick it up among hundreds of silver plated items you see at every sale.
At 26 ounces, it's around $500 in net weight alone!
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 422307 View attachment 422308 View attachment 422309
> They weren't on the cheap within minutes of an estate sale opening, but I couldn't walk away from these 1930's Seven Dwarfs about 6-7 inches high of poured latex...not an easy find all together and made by Sieberling (and I have a tricycle made by them as well).
> At the flea market I score this solid silver plate/trophy circa 1935 from the Women's Western Golf Association's Open Tournament...which is not just a tournament, but THE tournament that the LPGA recognizes as the only "Major" before they formed.
> Not sure if it is a winners or placement piece, perhaps a souvenier, but regardless I collect sporting goods and trophies, so it's a great addition to my other collection.
> ...





Chris,
     As you may already know the silverplate tray/trophy was made by E.G. Webster & Sons. The bulk of the weight of this piece is comprised of copper--not silver. The actual silver value on this piece would be nominal. Am I missing something? V/r Shawn


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 14, 2017)

I am not familiar with the silver trade...my research came up with a traditional  English hallmark systems of the lion for purity, and the other two for region and manufacturer.  Also in looking at the scratches, the period, it doesn't attract a magnet, and of course with it being possibly a trophy of the most prestigious ladies golf tournament of the time.
Bummer it's not real silver, but I wasn't going to trade it for cash weight anyway, it'll display with my others.
Now you'll tell me my awesome early eagle cookie tin is really just a buzzard...what person would want a reviled creature to eat?
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> View attachment 422371
> I am not familiar with the silver trade...my research came up with a traditional  English hallmark systems of the lion for purity, and the other two for region and manufacturer.  Also in looking at the scratches, the period, it doesn't attract a magnet, and of course with it being possibly a trophy of the most prestigious ladies golf tournament of the time.
> Bummer it's not real silver, but I wasn't going to trade it for cash weight anyway, it'll display with my others.
> Now you'll tell me my awesome early eagle cookie tin is really just a buzzard...what person would want a reviled creature to eat?
> Chris




These are US silver plate hallmarks  http://www.silvercollection.it/AMERICANSILVERPLATEMARKSTZQUATTRO.html


----------



## scrubbinrims (Feb 14, 2017)

I also picked up this solid oak carved Freemason sculpture, and he's over 3 feet tall.
I figured I could put this "dude" in my garage shop in the future.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 14, 2017)

scrubbinrims said:


> I also picked up this solid oak carved Freemason sculpture, and he's over 3 feet tall.
> I figured I could put this "dude" in my garage shop in the future.
> Chris
> View attachment 422399




Looks a little too serious--needs a spliff hanging from the corner of his mouth!


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> I picked up this Rollfast tank to replace my repainted tank on my original paint Sam-Sco but ended up seeing a original paint Rollfast on last weeks "Show and Tell" that was missing only the tank and light and had to pick it up.   Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your welcome! Glad it found a proper home!


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks a little too serious--needs a spliff hanging from the corner of his mouth!




Thank you for another needed laugh!!!  You guys and gals rock!


----------



## kreika (Feb 14, 2017)

I'm afraid I didn't get anything bicycle related this week except a good buzz and a sunburn. I did look on the local Craig's, nada. Aloha all and Happy Valentine's Day!
-Chris


----------



## Saving Tempest (Feb 14, 2017)

Hope all you lovers out there have something special planned today and the rest of us managed to score all the clearance candy at the drug store!






​


----------

